# Best Liquid Calories out there?



## fitzhenry (Feb 14, 2017)

Interested in learning more about the options for liquid cals. Specifically for longer races. Anyone have an insight?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Anything but Tailwind


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What's wrong with tailwind. Its been great for me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah I'm all in on the naked flavor of Tailwind.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I have become a huge fan of Infinit "Go Far". It is ~280 cal per serving. It doesn't upset my stomach, helps prevent cramps and keeps me fueled. I can run on strictly Infinit and 2 bananas for 5+ hours on the MTB.


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

Hammer Perpetuem has gotten me the through some stupid long trail rides.

.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I like the simplicity of tailwind. Dont need to bring a bar or goo. I'd like to try others that are exactly like it. I like how it easily dissolves and doesnt leave a residue and tastes ok. 100 calories per scoop per 45min - 1hr is easy enough.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fitzhenry (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks, hadn't heard of these before. Anyone tried CarboRocket?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

FYI: TODAY ONLY Infinite is running a Buy One Get One Free deal on custom formulas. That's TWO of their big resealable bags (50 servings/100 scoops) for 70.50$ including shipping. Killer deal. I just restocked. 

Code: SALE17


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Tailwind has fueled me through 50 and 100 mile races with great results. I'll still stop @ an aid station and grab a banana or something solid, but mostly just because I feel like eating something solid. 
I've struggled with some cramping in the past but not since switching to tailwind. Is it going to work well for everyone? Probably not, but it's worth a try. Try a couple different options on longer training/fun rides and see how you feel afterward. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The only problem with things like tailwind is that sometimes i dont drink enough because its not as hot thereby not taking in enough calories. I should probably bring a bar just in case.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Did a 6-hour, 63-mile MTB race in May consuming nothing but Tailwind. Felt great the whole time.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> The only problem with things like tailwind is that sometimes i dont drink enough because its not as hot thereby not taking in enough calories. I should probably bring a bar just in case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I do. It's hard to drink enough when it's cold out... but the tailwind sure makes it harder to bonk when just eating snacks as normal.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I have said it before...::done rides in the 12-13 hr range, plus 12 hr smraces solo on Tailwind alone. I have tried a lot of different things over the years, but TW is the only one that has worked 100% of the time. I love the simplicity. I live not having to stop to eat on rides. 

It’s one of the few drink mixes that doesn’t get funky if it’s hot out. 

Tried Perpetem a few times..::couldn’t get past the texture. Mixed both thick and thin.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

mtnbikej said:


> It's one of the few drink mixes that get get funky if it's hot out.


Does, or doesn't?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Does, or doesn't?


Doesn't

Fixed it.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

mtnbikej said:


> Doesn't
> 
> Fixed it.


It read like it should have said "doesn't" otherwise doesn't seem like a selling point to be posting about. Haha.

That's the main thing I have liked about Infinit. Cals, carbs and light protein and it doesn't seem to spoil in the summer.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> It read like it should have said "doesn't" otherwise doesn't seem like a selling point to be posting about. Haha.
> 
> That's the main thing I have liked about Infinit. Cals, carbs and light protein and it doesn't seem to spoil in the summer.


Af
Agreed...the thought of the taste of Perpetuem after its been cooking in your bottle in the sun for hours.


----------



## fitzhenry (Feb 14, 2017)

To revisit this topic, Tailwind has worked very well for me. Carborocket, to a lesser extent as well. However, a small stick bundle of TW has 50 grams of sugar, which is kinda crazy. I realize it's fuel, but that's very bad for your teeth.


----------

